# Audio And Computer Question



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all

Hope someone can help and apologies for being thick in advance.

I have very large music collection on my pc. Well its on a slimline external drive and while i switch it between the pc and laptop the question is this.

I want to be able to search and play the music in my lounge through the hifi preferably by plugging the hard drive in to something. I dont want to stream from the pc by wireless etc.

So is there some kind of stand alone media player or something that can search or interpret the external hard drive before plugging into the aux socket on the hifi. I checked things like squeezebox but just became onfused.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Alas said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope someone can help and apologies for being thick in advance.
> 
> ...


Are you prepared to drive said media player via your TV? A whole host of options if so - here's a sample one:

http://www.wdc.com/e...t/mediaplayers/

If you want something with the screen built in (not cheap) look at something like this:

http://www.logitech....ms/devices/5745

Hope this helps as a start!

Rich

:cheers:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Alasdair

I think it was you that sold an iRiver mp3 player on here not too long ago. I didn't buy it myself (although I did buy a Creative Zen you were selling last year), but your post led me to investigate the possibilities of this device.

I have since bought a 40GB version, on to which I have downloaded my entire music collection. The reason I decided to buy it was because it has an optical out socket, which means I can connect it to a DAC and thus play it though my hi-fi or headphone amp. I have also converted all my stored music files from WMA/MP3 to relatively lossless OGG format, which the iRiver supports, using free downloadable conversion software. With a 5m optical cable, it meets all of your criteria except being able to use your laptop to control your playlist, rather than the iRiver's somewhat less sophisticated menu system.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far. I'll check out the links. The iriver option is a nono as i've got over160GB of music plus loads still to be added. Any more suggestions welcome.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Alas said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. I'll check out the links. The iriver option is a nono as i've got over160GB of music plus loads still to be added. Any more suggestions welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alasdair


Meant to ask any thoughts on what you are prepared to spend?

Money no object a free standing media server (not connected to the PC) somewhere in the house + something to play tunes in lounge / can be accessed on all computers too is the gold standard option.

I did a thread on that ages ago (can use Xbox / PS3 as the media streamer etc too) - can dig it out if you are interested.

:cheers:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

hotmog said:


> I have also converted all my stored music files from WMA/MP3 to relatively lossless OGG format, which the iRiver supports, using free downloadable conversion software.


I hope you re-ripped to ogg, rather than converting your existing mp3 files. The latter won't improve the sound quality, probably reduce it further.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

You could have a look at a second hand ps3. I bought mine second hand of ebay.

I only use mine as a media centre (blu-ray, streaming movies from PC and playing music stored on flash-drives, its own HDD and an external one).


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> You could have a look at a second hand ps3. I bought mine second hand of ebay.
> 
> I only use mine as a media centre (blu-ray, streaming movies from PC and playing music stored on flash-drives, its own HDD and an external one).


+1 on that, PS3 is a brilliant tool for media entertainment!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Understand the positives of a PS3 but was looking at something which can stand alone with the hifi so I don't need to have the PC or TV on. If that was the case I could run it at present in the lounge using the laptop but would prefer not to.

Squeezebox at the minute looks the most suitable option.

Any more ideas greatly welcome.

Alasdair


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You can get hi fi's and micro hi fi's with a usb socket that allows you to plug an external hard drive or memory stick into them. The hi fi can then read the contents of the disk and let you browse and play the tracks without the need for a pc.

I have a Denon M37 with this feature which is a few years old now. There are limitations with this model - i.e. it will only read a couple of gb or up to 2000 tracks or something like that.

I would imagine things have moved on a little now so probably worth researching. I think Arcam now do a range with usb connections. Try having a browse through the av forums if you haven't already.

Just found this...

http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,solo,music-systems,SoloMini.htm#


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Is the TV close by? If so you could use a media player like Sumvision's Cyclone. Example Ebay item #270704968253. Link is for example only, item can be found cheaper if you shop around.

Simply put your video feed to the TV (in order to follow the menus) and the audio to the the HiFi. Has the added advantage of being able to watch downloaded video files without having to burn them CD/DVD.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Alas said:


> Understand the positives of a PS3 but was looking at something which can stand alone with the hifi so I don't need to have the PC or TV on. If that was the case I could run it at present in the lounge using the laptop but would prefer not to.
> 
> Squeezebox at the minute looks the most suitable option.
> 
> ...


Given your stated requirements I'd probably buy a Squeezebox - for self contained then I'd certainly recommend Logitech over other brands.

The danger with kit like this is that it 'nearly' or 'mostly' works but the support from the firms for updates etc can be weak or non-existent (mainly thinking of brand X eBay type offerings etc).

From my experience of Logitech stuff (I have one of their uber programmable remote controls) they seem to release well polished consumer products so I expect the Squeezebox would be similarly good.

Good luck whatever you decide! :thumbsup:

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Squeezebox was a developed product before Logitech bought the company that made it (Slim Devices). I wonder how much development has happened since the acquisition?

I like the idea, but Logitech's ownership puts me off. Some of their products fail to deliver. I'm thinking of the Harmony 1000 remote and the MX Revolution mouse. They are good, but could be so much better with a few tweaks.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Alas said:


> Understand the positives of a PS3 but was looking at something which can stand alone with the hifi so I don't need to have the PC or TV on. If that was the case I could run it at present in the lounge using the laptop but would prefer not to.
> 
> Squeezebox at the minute looks the most suitable option.
> 
> ...


ipod and dock then alas. Or perhaps you should look to settling a NAS Drive you can leave on all the time.?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

sparrow said:


> ipod and dock then alas. Or perhaps you should look to settling a NAS Drive you can leave on all the time.?


Possibly a 160gb ipod classic and dock could be the thing. Still looking at a Squeezebox also.

I had a look at the NAS stuff on avsforum :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: after about 1 paragraph I was lost so maybe not at the minute.

Cheers for all the help.

Alasdair


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

+1 for Ipod classic and dock(s)

my 120gb classic sits in an onkyo dock in my living room (into onkyo avreceiver) than jumps into cheapie dock in garage & kitchen and then also to pure dock by bed and also an itrip broadcaster in the car.

Hard wired (except car) is better imho and the pod is tiny to stick in a pocket


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

An Opus 4HD is very good for streaming music with it's inbuilt storage and 24/96 DAC

With the greatest of respect i must add that there is a world of difference between "music" and "Hi-Fi"

Music is just hearing the tune

Hi-Fi is hearing the singer breathe in before she sings. Whilst the speakers and amp all add to the occasion the old addage of "Garbage in, Garbage out" also applies to Hi-Fi.

Whilst some of the best SACD or CD recordings can sound good, they are nothing compared to a record player playing vinyl, no laughing please, unless you listen to the analogue sound of vinyl you won't understand real Hi-Fi.

My record player is a Rega P3 with Ortofon cartridge, with an acrylic platter, costing about Â£400, I have compared it to different CD players with the help of different Hi-Fi Shops and your into Â£4k CD players before the difference is not noticable......... Thats probably why sales of Record Players now outstripping CD Players and also vintage Garrad decks from the 70's are making Â£500 on the second hand market!!

But each to their own............


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

harryblakes7 said:


> ....... Thats probably why sales of Record Players now outstripping CD Players and also vintage Garrad decks from the 70's are making Â£500 on the second hand market!!
> 
> But each to their own............


Not really comparing the quality of cd/computer file to vinyl as that can vary hugely just with the quality of the aac, mp3, etc etc alone. The items listed so far are really interesting but the best and most cost effective system will be a 160gb iPod classic in a dock through the music system in the lounge. The serious music system is in our study/games/big boys toys room. One huge drawback with the vinyl collection would be the fact I have 160+ GB of music. I'd need another house just to have somewhere for the records.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

My 11 yr old genuinely does not know what an lp looks like :schmoll:

hopefully with the resurgance in 12"s etc he m,ay well grow into it as he becomes a stroppy teenager

bet he wont put 2p blutacked on the stylus though


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Appreciate what you mean about lots of vinyl, but with vinyl you get all the Album Artwork, and as i look at a Blondie Album you also get a nice poster of Debbie Harry, i still listen to cd though....... have gotten rid of the cases and put the discs and display fronts into a metal tin to store ordinary computer cd rom's, only paid a tenner for a lovely metal box which stores 60 cd's, from a store where "every little helps" & got rid of those display stands

Was very tempted with the Naim HDX, it read's the disc a few times to get rid of errors and stores it on an internal hard drive and has a small colour screen which shows the album artwork, you can also purchase 24/96 recordings from the web ( Naim's own music store ) as it has an ethernet port. It is quite pricy sadly......... along with a good support stand & amp or pre/power & speakers to get the best out of it


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't see this suggested, and it might be a little unusual, but maybe a 1st generation Apple TV? If the custom software is installed, it can work with a USB external hard drive. Admittedly, I haven't tried the external HD option myself, but I do use it for music frequently. It can be operated without a TV if you have an iPod touch or iPhone.


----------

